
Capitalism is failing us all. Could Islamic economics be the answer? - imartin2k
https://www.euronews.com/2019/04/16/capitalism-is-failing-us-all-could-islamic-economics-be-the-answer-view
======
peteronpost
I was hoping to find more tactical examples in the article, but isn't he
essentially just promoting a more progressive, transparent, loophole-less form
of taxation with usury laws sprinkled on top?

------
mrwnmonm
I am a Muslim (but not an expert), what I know is there is nothing called
Islamic economics, it is just a few rules. Humans are left to decide what will
work for them.

~~~
DrScump
One significant economic distinction, historically speaking, was Islam's ban
on usury (charging interest when lending).

